# Seeking Adoptive Parents



## achadwell (Jul 31, 2017)

Any Single parent or couple interested in adopting a set of twin baby girls,please contact me.
I dont have the financial stability to bring up three children.
So,if you are interested,please contact me and i will be of help:

melissanebraska79 gmail com


----------

